# Where?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

What things should i look for when targeting eyes in the rivers? Primarily the red and sheyene?

Thanks,

Matt

aka Raker


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

back water areas work well fish really close too shore i usually fish 20-30 yards down from the dam actually went out 2day and did really well


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well look for what first.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

all the dams is what to look for ive been fishing north of fargo and south the ties vary but the most depedable time is 10-2 and latley 1oz wieght with a floater 6 inches off the bottom jiggen sometimes but the last two weeks have been on dead sticks


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Look for clam beds, the big girls like to wallow in them, perfect for dead stickin.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wingmaster said:


> Look for clam beds, the big girls like to wallow in them, perfect for dead stickin.


So is viagra


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Look for clam beds, the big girls like to wallow in them, perfect for dead stickin.
> ...


:rollin:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Don't know about Viagra, but when I'm old and gray like you are Chris I'll ask for advice :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

oooooo snap


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

greenc said:


> all the dams is what to look for ive been fishing north of fargo and south the ties vary but the most depedable time is 10-2 and latley 1oz wieght with a floater 6 inches off the bottom jiggen sometimes but the last two weeks have been on dead sticks


Floater? Not excatly sure what that is?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I know what a floater is but not sure if me and green are on the same page, kinda made it sound confusing


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Are we talking a bobber or something else? I know i sound nieve but i have fished for eyes quite a bit and i have never heard any one say use a floater?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I think he means a floating jig head or a small piece of foam that keeps your rig off the bottom.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

He's talkin about a floating jig that holds the bait up off the bottom. Like a gum drop floater. It's the same as a lindy rig, except you replace the plain hook with a floater. Works good in rocky areas keeps the bait from swimming down in between the rocks. If your a walleye fisherman and haven't added this to your tackle options, I suggest you start.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

when are you joining the PWT wingmaster?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I know the jigs you are talking about boy do i feel stupid! Thanks for the info fellas much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I'll join the PWT as soon as you do. Thought about tourney fishing seriously years ago just couldn't commit due to other factors. Had alot of offers to guide through resorts also but I love fishing and didn't want to turn it into something else. I just like taking family and friends out for a good time now and trying to fish in peace without people following me around, that rarely happens though anymore.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I wouldn't want to try to make a living as a tourney fisherman thats for sure...


----------

